

Finite State Machines lecture - rl1987
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5837841629284334824#

======
darkop
The rest of the lectures are also mirrored on google videos:
<http://mgccl.com/2008/04/06/aduni-videos-now-on-google-video>

~~~
rl1987
Thanks, I was looking for the rest of the stuff.

